
Show HN: Off-premises insight for on-premises Prometheus servers - discordianfish
https://latency.at/
======
j_s
It is interesting to see this because (AFAIK, etc.) the only option for
Prometheus has been on-premises. I had hoped to batch analytics and import
into Prometheus out of production (aka off-premises), but my very preliminary
investigation appeared to show that it requires "live" data, since it assigns
the timestamp when events are ingested.

I'm still confused whether or not bulk import will ever be a supported
scenario.

[https://github.com/prometheus/prometheus/issues/398](https://github.com/prometheus/prometheus/issues/398)
Improve staleness handling (2014-2017)

[https://github.com/prometheus/pushgateway/pull/119](https://github.com/prometheus/pushgateway/pull/119)
Reject pushes with timestamps (2017)

~~~
bbrazil
Bulk imports are planned:
[https://github.com/prometheus/prometheus/issues/535](https://github.com/prometheus/prometheus/issues/535)

Note that bulk really means bulk. This is for one-off loads, not doing push.

~~~
bpchaps
Any thoughts on a timeframe? This is the only thing holding me back from using
Prometheus in any sort of serious way.

~~~
bbrazil
There's no hard timeline as we're an open source project, but hopefully in the
next 6-12 months.

If this is holding you back from seriously Prometheus, then Prometheus is
possibly not the right tool for you. Prometheus is about the here and now.

~~~
bpchaps
Despite your consistently dismissive attitude, it IS the right tool for me,
the teams I work on/with, and side projects.

If that's not what prometheus is for, you should seriously consider adding a
more-explicit mention of it in the documentation. Going through the docs, I'm
finding nothing plainly obvious mentioning that about prometheus. At least put
it in the FAQ, ffs.

What needs to be code-wise to get it going sooner?

------
chrissnell
Plug: I have an open source project that does something similar:

[https://github.com/chrissnell/crabby](https://github.com/chrissnell/crabby)

It allows you to run offsite HTTP[S] and page load tests and send the metrics
back to a central collection system. It supports Prometheus (albeit through a
pushgateway) among other metrics engines.

------
robszumski
I was just brainstorming this type of use-case for Tectonic[1], which includes
Prometheus as a cloud service that runs on-prem and on cloud providers. Remote
monitoring is just as important as app metrics.

Very cool project!

[1] [https://coreos.com/tectonic/](https://coreos.com/tectonic/)

~~~
discordianfish
Thanks!

I just realize there is an open issue on Prometheus which, would it get
implemented, would allow for very nice integration of the blackbox exporter as
well as this service into kubernetes and tectonic:
[https://github.com/prometheus/prometheus/issues/3071](https://github.com/prometheus/prometheus/issues/3071)

------
foo123__
so basically blackboxexporter as a service?

~~~
discordianfish
Yes, basically geographically distributed blackbox exporters as a service.

I've added the necessary account functionality and also extended the http
probe to split response times by 'phase' (dns resolution, tls handshake etc).

The later part will be upstreamed soon though. Already discussed the required
changes with the blackbox-exporter maintainer.

